# Ammonia low, NitrIte still high



## WalkGood (Dec 8, 2012)

37 gallon freshwater started New Years Eve. Bunch of live plants, 6 tetra neons, 3 platies, 1 fry platy, 3 cories. Penguin 200 bio-wheel filter.

Ammonia dropped to just about 0.00ppm, 12 days ago. It had been 0.25 ppm for the longest time. NitrItes are still high, a very bright purple-magenta - much brighter color than the 5.00ppm purple on the API Master test color chart.

The NitrAtes are in the 40 to 80 ppm color range. pH is in teh 7.2 to 7.6 range.

Tap water has no detectable ammonia, nitrIte nor nitrAte. Tap water pH is slightly less than the tank.

We did lose a platy very early on. Lost 2 original platies a few weeks ago. All present fish seem to be fine. Very active, no one is hiding, no clamped fins. The plaies that DID die were hiding a lot.

I had been doing weekly 12% (5 gallon) water changes. Also tried 25% changes. Levels dropped then returned during the week following.

A little more than 3 weeks ago began using Nite Out II, every other day. No improvements on the NitrItes. Ammonia did drop to near zero 2 weeks ago. 

Talking with an independent LFS (not a chain) the other day. Been in business since 1984 selling very high end exotics as well as basic stuff. 

They suggested that I *NOT* do any water changes nor change my filter pad. And no vacuuming the gravel. Their thinking is that I am removing the beneficial bacteria along with the water and filter. They also said to feed a lot less food flakes. And suggested using Seachem Stability, along with lowering the pH using Seachem Acid Buffer.

Anyone have experience where the NitrItes won't drop yet the ammonia is practically zero?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would change water without vaccumming.The bacteria you want/need are not free floating in water but attach to surfaces.Whether your fish seem fine or not much is printed about nitrIte poisoning and your level seems to be very high.Your fish may actually survive ,but end up with internal injuries or a shortened life span.
Any knowledgable staff at a LFS(be it high end or petco)knows that people who cycle fish in will most probably loose fish and they can blame the cycle.No matter where the blame goes, they sell more fish if yours die.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

This happened to me on the last tank I was cycling and even used old media, reading around it seems it happens quite abit, more so in fishless cycle, contacted a chemist at the university who also enjoys our hobby and he explained to me that sometimes during the cycling process if nitrites get too high they will inhibit the developement of more bacteria. To make a long story short do a 90% plus water change and watch the results, I have never seen nitrites since.


----------



## WalkGood (Dec 8, 2012)

90% water change basically starts me from scratch all over again.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

There is hardly any useful bacteria in the water column.And the percentage of water changed is how much you will lower the nutrients.I was going to recommend 50% for the next three days maybe even twice the first day.Whether you recognise or not your fish are suffering,otherwise all the cycling info is just crap.I find that hard to believe.Nobody(authors,famed keepers,biologist) make any money saying change your water.LFS make money selling , not giving advice.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

WalkGood said:


> 90% water change basically starts me from scratch all over again.


All your bacteria live in your filter and substrate, mostly filter, do not vacuum and do not touch your filter and you will lose none of your cycle.You need to kickstart the bacteria into reproducing again.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I feel the need to add if changing water wiped out your bacteria colony then waterchanges as a whole would not be recommended or be used without caution and at least a mini cycle would occur everytime(this is not the case).I have and know others who have made 100% waterchanges while using the existing filter without any issue(except happier fish.)


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm only three/four weeks into the new tank cycle. I have changed water out several times.... 60 percent, 50 percent, and 25 percent twice. If bacteria primarily lived in water, my tank would have sky high readings. Other than one day of. 25 ppm ammonia, my tank has tested at 0/0/5-20 since I started changing water.

Trust us when we say change water. The bacteria are setting up household in your filter, gravel, and surfaces of plants/decorations/glass.

Edit: ignore my thumbs down. Not sure what I hit to put it there IR how to get rid of it. Didn't mean to thumbs down your thread.  newb here!


----------



## WalkGood (Dec 8, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Nobody(authors,famed keepers,biologist) make any money saying change your water.LFS make money selling , not giving advice.



I don't really know the LFS's motivation, but I never bought anything from them before (just some plants AFTER talking with them and that was my idea). This tank kit was a Christmas gift to us bought from Petco. Our first ever exposure to fish tanks was from petco who also sold us the fish we have.

The LFS staff have all told us to NOT buy any more fish until levels get better. Maybe they are more of a "let Nature take it course" and my levels will get better within a few weeks from now. They did say they thought my tank is very close to completing "the cycle".

But - what do I know? I'll do a 25% water change, but no vacuuming and no filter change.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The % of water changed is the % the nitrIte will go down.You said it tested darker than 5 on card therfore 25% water change will only yield you a decrease of 1.25 at best leaving your fish with 3.75 nitrItes.
Nitrite - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki
25% is better than nothing but please read link.


----------



## WalkGood (Dec 8, 2012)

My NitrIte level's color in the test tube looks just about the same shade of the little fish in the buttons here on the forum. Like the "Say Thanks!" button.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Yikes!! I would do a 90 % water change immediately!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Not trying to beat you up but 1^ with cam.It's not my tank though.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Might want to look at this thread quickly.http://www.aquariumforum.com/f5/numerous-fish-deaths-42262.html


----------



## WalkGood (Dec 8, 2012)

Belated update: the next day nitr-I-tes were down to the 0.50ppm ~ 1.0ppm range. The 2nd day they were down to 0ppm. Ammonia is 0ppm. 

No water changes. No vacuuming. No neutralizing chemicals added, no nitra-zorb type stuff used. Fish are all looking fine. As I am sure someone will say it ... but no I did not have a liver or kidney scan done on the fishies!  :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sounds great! I hope you get to enjoy a cycled tank now.Good luck.


----------

